# A Challenge to ALL NASH Members!!!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi to all,

Just a proposal to get us all motivated and inspired, here is an idea I have for all members (non-members welcome to try, too ). Let's post pictures of our tanks, either whole set-up or just the tanks. Then, if any one has any questions, we can also discuss them here on the same thread. This should get us all going, even if sometimes we can't make it to the meeting. We can still benefit by browsing this thread whenever we can. What do you all think? Shall we get started?!
​


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Well this is my journal http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/34174-58-gallon-first-real-planted-tank.html

I need a bigger variety of background plants. Any tips would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I removed the thread link. Here's a real pic


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Actually I was suggesting that we post directly our tank pictures here in this thread. That way, it will be alot easier for us to see and then discuss any questions/topics we might have.


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Nice! A well-grown nana bunch interlaced with narrow ferns. Now I am itching to see the entire tank in all its glory.

I am uploading mine today.


----------



## Hawaiian (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Braddah Paul, that is the whole tank shot. There is no substrate just bare bottom, 3 different types anubias, just tied some Taiwan moss to the manzanite from Dan from Rudulfo. Cant wait for more cardinals from Dan. Also has Emerald eye rasboras and rummies in it.

Mahlo for the kind words.

Ike


----------



## Briney (Jun 17, 2006)

*Frustration*

I am having trouble getting the forum to accept my pics, it keeps telling me the file size is too big, and my megapixel setting is .8, i cant get any lower! do i need to create some sort of thumbnail link or what? How did you do yours (Ajax)---what is your file size on that pic?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*Photo Uploading Suggestions*

Briney,

1) You can resize your photo to under 100 kb, and then upload the photo directly from your computer as a file attached thumbnail. Since you already uploaded it APC hosting service, you go to that photo, save it to your desk top, and when replying to the thread, attach the file.

2) or you can host your photo on ImageShack® - Hosting were they will provide a code for thumbnails as well as large embedded images for your use.

3) To embed the images, insert the URL of the photo into the image tags: Url [ /img] (no space in the last tag)

-John N.


----------



## Briney (Jun 17, 2006)

test


----------



## Briney (Jun 17, 2006)

*Huzzah*

Thanks for your help, john n.


----------



## Briney (Jun 17, 2006)

well sorry gang. my resized thumbnail pics look like crap so i suggest one of the links to my photo album. it wouldnt help to take the original photo with a high megapixel, would it? dont laugh. im new to digital and computers--(can you tell?) :\


----------



## Briney (Jun 17, 2006)

can anyone tell me what causes this?


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's mine. Neglected but alive.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wanna mention that, in my opinion, it might be best to just post the 'finalized' version of your tank pictures. We all know the planted tanks are constantly evolving with time so the same tank never looks identical, but try to post a picture or pictures that show the tank at its best. That way, when we try to make critiques, factors such as the plants haven't completely grown in or the lighting wasn't adequate, etc.....won't get in our way of evaluating the aquascape.

That said, if all else fails, by all means to just go ahead and post your tank pictures in its most current state. 

Thanks to everyone for making this work


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

I saw those discus and that cardinal in person. Those are nice pictures.










Do you think the driftwood is overbearing or too large? I was thinking of moving some stuff around to create a slope with a feild of HC in the front and lowest left. What do you think? Im new to planted tanks so any suggestions would be kindly aprpreciated.


----------



## harrishawk (Sep 28, 2006)

you only have to ask for the wood


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

bijoon, I actually would make the wood as the emphasis or the main subject of the tank. In the case where your supplies might be limited due to unavailability of woods and/or plants, it is always a good idea to build upon what you have at hand. Now, whether that's the case or not, I do not know. But simply by looking at this picture alone, I would, like I said earlier, use the wood as the main subject. Place it a little off-center, either to the left or right. I would also limit the number of plant choices to no more than 5. In fact, I would just use 3 kinds. In this way, the tank will look less confusing. It will also create a nice sense of harmony. Basically, it all comes down to this. You want to make everything go together with everything else. The wood, the plants, the fish; all flow together as one balanced entity. 

Now, based on what I just suggested, for instance, the foreground can have just one plant. Not really sure what plants you have in the tank, but I do see some swords(the species of which will get somewhat large later). I also see some Crypts (red Wendtii?). Then there are some Rotala indica ? in the back? A good tip is to arrange the plants into bunches and place them in the tank so as to form an invisible triangle. You can try this with the Rotala, for instance. Bunch them up into 3 bindings and place them somewhere close to the wood where they will form a triangle. You can do the same with the swords and the crypts. While you are doing all of this, the foreground will be planted with just one plant type (is that H.micranthemoides I'm seeing?). 

And lastly, I am not really sure if your substrate is sloped from front low to back high by looking at the picture. But if you haven't already tried, go ahead and use a straight-edge to comb the substrate like I just said. This will give you a nice start in creating the depth of field. 

Hope this will give you some idea. All in all, it's just a way of getting things started. The most important factor, in my opinion, is still yourself. You have to like what you see because that's what really counts


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello, I'm new to this site, signed up today. I like the idea of Houston events.
I'm in the processing on changing my tank a bit, so here are my before photos.
Philip


----------



## naps (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to this site too. I was sent over from the Fish box and I love keeping freshwater planted tanks. Since I'm kinda new to Houston (been here a little over a year and a half) I'm still trying to figure out all the hot spots and secrets that the city holds. cool: 
Here are my 2 tanks my 90g and my 20g


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok guy's let's talk about one layout at the time, If we don't do it this way we will end up with many pictures and nothing to talk about, let's give each person the respect they deserve and give our in put.
Regards,
Navarro


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Like I said before, the whole tank picture would be best for making critiques, preferably from the front of the tank 

But I do love those lilies I miss mine; it probably died from the cold shock we had weeks ago in the pond. 


And mine will come out very soonl just waiting for free times to upload pix. Been pulling doubles in the hospital for the past whole week Only one thing on my mind these days: Sleep~


----------



## slickrb (Feb 6, 2006)

Well I'm not a NASH member, although I would like more info, but I do live in Houston and thought I'd like to post one of my tanks. Let me know what you think.

The tank is low tech which I like. The biggest challenge for me is the height of the tank which makes it hard to scape.










To See a larger image click here


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Finally, the stupid outtage was over and the internet is back. And all is well Here is my new layout in its initial stage. The hosting site reduced the image quality somewhat but you get the idea. The title,"*Anubias Fantasia*", is pretty self-explanatory










Tank: 60cm
Filtration: EHEIM 2213
CO2: 2bps
Substrate:Aquasoil Amazonia
Plants: A.nana, A.Garbon, A.nana petite, A.nana Eyes, C.parva, 
G.elatinoids, V.dubyana, H.micranthemoides, R.magenta
Fish: P.simulans, B.splendans, C.japonica, O.paulinus
Fertilizer: PMDD macro, TMG, Botanica micro

I will post better quality pictures as the tank develops more later on, but in the mean time, just a little something to share with you all. And since this thread was created to enrich NASH members and friends' knowledge about aquascaping, all feedbacks welcome


----------



## m.c.gregg (Jan 3, 2006)

*naps' tank*

Those are beautiful tanks! What is the red plant on the left-hand side of naps' tank? It's gorgeous! Is it a plant that requires high light to get the bright red color? Hard to grow?

Mendi


----------



## STAANA (Oct 11, 2004)

Mendi:
I think those are Altheranthera Reineckii - not sure if spelled correctly.
Luis should be able to confirm it.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Rudy is correct! BTW is one easy plant, will do just fine with the light you have Mendi.
Navarro


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Philip C said:


> Hello, I'm new to this site, signed up today. I like the idea of Houston events.
> I'm in the processing on changing my tank a bit, so here are my before photos.
> Philip


Am I seeing things or is that a largemouth bass in your tank?


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

southernflounder said:


> Am I seeing things or is that a largemouth bass in your tank?


Yeah I noticed that too. I had one in a 125gal for a while. Use to play around with different lures to see which ones he'd hit the most :lol: I learned a lot from that guy. I let him go in a pond I still fish at today. Oh & he was a pure Florida strain that I bought from a hatchery.


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

You are right, that is a large mouth. He is way to mean for me to do any sort of aquascaping because he keeps biting me. He has been a fun fish to have but now I'm ready for change, would like to have more than one live thing swiming around.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Butter, garlic, salt and pepper I promise he won't bite any more!


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Navarro said:


> Butter, garlic, salt and pepper I promise he won't bite any more!


No it's too gamey w/ alot of bones. Not worth it.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

southernflounder said:


> No it's too gamey w/ alot of bones. Not worth it.


Yeah, throw it back, and let it get bigger. Let me know where you let it go. I still want my name in the Sharelunker program!


----------



## Philip C (Jan 1, 2007)

Ajax said:


> Yeah, throw it back, and let it get bigger. Let me know where you let it go. I still want my name in the Sharelunker program!


Do you think he has a chance of getting bigger? I figured his growth has been stunned because of being in my tank. Or once I release him his growing will start back up again.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

This post is slowly getting out of topic.  haha I think it would be best if each member create a seperate post for their tank and go from there. I like the idea Paul. It's good to see people finally popping out! Ahem, Brian! It's a new year, let's get this thing going!

Dan, The Discus are looking pretty happy!

Hawaiian in Nebraska, hmmmm talking about a fish out of water haha welcome!

John, the tank is looking pretty good. Now get another ADA tank! 

Naps, Philip C, slickrb - keep it up! If you haven't join nash yet, what are you waiting for?

Southernflounder and Bijoon , Welcome to the green world! It's just the beginning.


Luis, Fat those big boys up so we can have a fish fry at your place. Good reason to empty them out and get your tank green again! :boink: 

As for the big mouth, is it a good idea to release it if it is stunt? It might breed and next we all go out :fish2: , we all are going to be really disappointed :crybaby: 

Cheers artyman: 
Thanh


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Philip C said:


> Do you think he has a chance of getting bigger? I figured his growth has been stunned because of being in my tank. Or once I release him his growing will start back up again.


Sorry to continue of topic but....I would doubt that he has stunted by the looks of him. He would still be expanding around the middle which he isn't. Stunted fish look really weird. If he were stunted, once in a bigger body of water he would continue to grow. I've seen that happen with some really high end koi kept in small ponds, but once they are moved to larger quarters they start growing again. Stunting also won't affect their offspring since it is a product of it's environment, and not it's genes.


----------



## naps (Jan 1, 2007)

m.c.gregg said:


> Those are beautiful tanks! What is the red plant on the left-hand side of naps' tank? It's gorgeous! Is it a plant that requires high light to get the bright red color? Hard to grow?
> 
> Mendi


Thanks!! It's also found under the common name Red Temple, great plant with lots of color!!


----------



## m.c.gregg (Jan 3, 2006)

*Red Temple*

Great information, thanks naps! It will be part of my next plant order if I don't find it at the LFS (highly unlikely).


----------



## naps (Jan 1, 2007)

m.c.gregg said:


> Great information, thanks naps! It will be part of my next plant order if I don't find it at the LFS (highly unlikely).


eBay Seller: aquadisestore: Pet Supplies, Home Garden items on eBay.com
I personally haven't order from this guy, but I've heard nothing but great things. I might be ordering something from him soon though.
He lives in N. Houston and has a small nursery that he runs out of his home, thus the ebay store. He has some(along with a ton of other nice plants that can be hard to find at a LFS), it might be worth contacting him, I've heard of him meeting people up with plants etc...Worth a shot.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It's good to know everyone is so enthusiastic I guess since nobody has really critiqued on anyone's scape, I will do mine.

For me, the concept of "_*Anubias Fantasia*_" sprang to mind when I came across an old Aquajournal in which a primarily Anubias-planted tank was featured. So I decided to use Anubias as the main theme in my tank, coupled with some personal favorites here and there. I've always wanted to do a Glosso carpet, for instance, in part because I guess to prove to anyone(myself included) that I am capable of achieving this feat. You have to understand, for someone who had gone from DIY CO2 with minimal NO lighting in the beginning, such a feat was not only unimaginable, it was impossible So that is one reason I decided to use these plants; I guess you can say I was trying to boost my self-confidence in being able to grow any plants I want to grow.

This tank is in its 4th week. There were massive amounts of algae, which I tried to remove as much as possible. In terms of dosing, I also try not to overdose because most of the plants in there are slow growers. But the biggest reason I do not overdose is because I don't change water on a regular basis so the nutrients present don't get cycled out as much. The layout itself follows the golden ratio, with one side being 2/3 and the other 1/3 of the tank length.

We will see how much this layout will develop before I move to a new home.


----------



## m.c.gregg (Jan 3, 2006)

*plants and fertilization*

Thanks again, naps! I live on the north side of Houston, so even a better chance I might could work something out with this guy! Say, if he will work with me and if several of us wanted to put together an order, I could bring the plants to the next meeting. Just a thought. I might not be able to make this meeting if it is this Saturday, though.

So Paul, what do you use for fertilization, how do you dose, and what is your schedule? I am curious about my fellow Houstonians' fertilization habits.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Mendi, good to hear from you. Gotta do what you gotta do; the meetings you can always come whenever your schedule is more permissible. Priorities are more important 



As for dosing my tank, I try to keep it as regularly as possible. Nowadays, I dose micro one day then macro the next. And just alternate between the two. It depends on your plant types and other schedules to also determine the amount of dosing you need. I try to go on the lower side because like I said before, I do not change my tank's water on a regular basis. For reference, I use 1/4teaspoon as the mean to disperse the ferts, if it is in dry form(like Greg Watson PMDD).


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Whats the golden ratio? Is that how some tanks slop to one side? And where exatly is this guy in north houston? I was looking through his ebay store and could'nt find an adress.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

The so called *Golden Rule of Ratio* comes from the Greek perception of aesthetics. In layout designs, you basically divide the tank into two sides, with one being longer than the other. Incidentally, you can also apply the *Nine Square Rule*, which is very similar to the Golden Rule. It is used alot in photography, in which you draw two lines across and two lines down the picture to form 9 squares. The point where any of these lines meet will create a pleasant visual perception in the viewer. It is a great technique for composition.


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm gonna shoot for the golden rule because that seems more feasible and requires less changing of the scape. I think it should work decently well with my driftwood. Right now I'm moving plants around so that in any spot there are no two plants of the same leaf shape or exact color. I read that that guy doesn't do pickups and only sells online  Thanks for the help/ideas


----------



## naps (Jan 1, 2007)

bijoon said:


> And where exatly is this guy in north houston? I was looking through his ebay store and could'nt find an adress.


I'm not too sure exactly, you would have to contact him directly, sorry. I just read on another forum that he lives in the NW Houston area??? Like I said I have not dealt with him directly, I've just read reviews etc...on other forums.


----------



## m.c.gregg (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes bijoon, I read that too. In his eBay store he specifically states no pickups. Shipping seems inexpensive enough, though. Perhaps we can get him to join NASH and then he would bring us plants to the meetings.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

There is a guy every now and then at traders Village selling emerged stem plants like Ludwigia inclinata var, verticillata 'Cuba' and Ammania gracilis among others I believe this could be the guy.
Also at this place they have a hydroponics store with lots of interesting stuff that we can use. May be we can make a trip just for fun.
Navarro


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Can we focus on Paul's idea? this looks like the water bucket tread!
Cheers,
Navarro


----------

